

HackerNewsers - coderdude
http://www.hackernewsers.com/

======
m0tive
This was posted already by the creator :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1520916>

------
cvander
The idea is good but you need to use the current HN data or some sort of
connection to our profiles. Having a separate website where you have to
register won't really show the user data from here.

~~~
LaPingvino
Take a look at the registration process. You need to place a link to your
profile at hackernewsers in your HN-profile to be able to sign up. I like it
:).

------
Zak
This looks a lot like <http://hnhackers.com> \- I think having more than one
of these might make both less useful.

~~~
ecaradec
The title of hnhackers is "Hire HN consultant", that seems very different to
me.

